# looking for my old crabber went to orkney



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

M trying to find out what happend to my old crabber.she is a 32ft dixon wooden crabber with aft wheel house.she was yellow and black, but I know she got painted red and had the wheel house extended.she has full stainless steel rails and rear catcher.most distinctive thing will be the stainless steel exhaust going up besides the wheel house.she was in stromness harbour in 2011.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

barneybrendan said:


> M trying to find out what happend to my old crabber.she is a 32ft dixon wooden crabber with aft wheel house.she was yellow and black, but I know she got painted red and had the wheel house extended.she has full stainless steel rails and rear catcher.most distinctive thing will be the stainless steel exhaust going up besides the wheel house.she was in stromness harbour in 2011.


What did they call the vessel?.


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

I dont know I will try and upload some pics of it from november 2011 in stromness harbour


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

Cant upload the pics, they too big apparently


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

I suggest you Google "fishing vessels in Stromness harbour images". See if you can spot it among those.


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

cueball44 said:


> I suggest you Google "fishing vessels in Stromness harbour images". See if you can spot it among those.


Been doing that for ages now


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm?method=Search.SearchAdvanced&country= If you open the link put your old PLN number in to the EXT Markings block and select the full history ,it should bring up the new name and should be easier to find that way on the sites


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

this is it
http://www.fao.org/figis/vrmf/finder/!/display/vessel/UID/030072658#.UtzCJfTFLsN

and using it on your link

http://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/fleet/index.cfm?method=Search.ListSearchSimple


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

Full history list of all events for the vessel: GBR000A16431


Country	CFR	Event Code	Event Date	Ext. Marking	Vessel Name	Port Name	Gt Tonnage	LOA	Main Power
GBR GBR000A16431	CEN 01/01/1989 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER	( nc ) 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 01/01/1992 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER	( nc ) 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 04/10/1994 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 02/03/1995 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 19/02/1996 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 01/07/1996 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 01/01/1997 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 07/10/1997 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 6,93 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 12/12/2000 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 7,88 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 01/01/2003 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 7,88 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 30/11/2004 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 7,88 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	MOD 18/01/2005 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 7,88 9,99 58,00
GBR GBR000A16431	RET 05/08/2009 E14 HEART OF OAK EXETER 7,88 9,99 58,00


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

I've posted a photo showing how she looks just now.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/401173/title/k-409-dee-jay-ex-e14-h/cat/522


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

Its telling me I dont have permission to view the image even though im ligged in


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

This was her just arriving in stromness probably 2009


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...150375062560536_1321688734_n.jpg&size=604,453


I did find it in November 2011 stromness harbour


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=39213

You have to join the fishing section to see the photos.


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

Got it cheers bloody shame .


----------



## barneybrendan (Jan 18, 2014)

How do I find who owns it


----------

